# ovidrel out yet? 7dp5dt



## Meli

Hi girls,

I am trying to figure out how long ovidrel would be in my system. I found lots of info on the trigger HCG (leaves the system at 1000 per day?). But ovidrel is a different measurement unit -- the box says 250mcg. What is that equivalent to?

I am currently 7dp5dt and I took the ovidrel exactly 14 days ago. IF i tested and got a line, could that still be the ovidrel? I am dying to test... please let me know what you think.

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meli

by the way, I just found the following info:

Metabolism/Excretion

Following subcutaneous administration of Ovidrel®, hCG is eliminated from the body with a mean terminal half-life of about 29 ± 6 hours. After intravenous administration of Ovidrel® 250 &#956;g to healthy down-regulated females, the mean terminal half-life is 26.5 ± 2.5 hours and the total body clearance is 0.29 ± 0.04 L/h. One-tenth of the dose is excreted in the urine.

on the website https://www.drugs.com/pro/ovidrel.html

So does that mean that in the slowest scenario ovidrel would decrease by half every 35 hours? If so, that would take about 9 days for it to be out, right?

Ohhh, I am going CRAZY! What do you think? Is it safe to test? THANKS


----------



## kairzh7

I'm sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## Meli

nobody knows? : (


----------



## lioness168

well, i did was a hpt on 10 days after egg collection (trigger usually takes about 10 days AFTER trigger to come out - so mine was 12 days after that), and I got a negative. Then I tested again 13 days after egg collection and I got a faint positive, which got darker each day! So I am assuming you didn't test closer to 10 days since trigger to see if it is out of your system, so what you can do is do a hpt test in the morning and do another one a day or so after that to see if the line keeps getting gets darker or appears. Hope that helps :)


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> well, i did was a hpt on 10 days after egg collection (trigger usually takes about 10 days AFTER trigger to come out - so mine was 12 days after that), and I got a negative. Then I tested again 13 days after egg collection and I got a faint positive, which got darker each day! So I am assuming you didn't test closer to 10 days since trigger to see if it is out of your system, so what you can do is do a hpt test in the morning and do another one a day or so after that to see if the line keeps getting gets darker or appears. Hope that helps :)

 
I agree with Lioness. It usually takes around 9-10day to leave your system. So I would do a HPT and if it comes out positive, wait 2 days and do another. If the line is darker 2nd time then your HCG level is increasing and your most likely pregnant. If the line gets fainter then it still maybe the trigger shot..

Good luck


----------



## Meli

Thanks girls!! I appreciate your answers. I thought about testing to check whether the trigger was out, but I was sooo terrified to see a BFN, even if I knew it would be too early for a BFP, that I didn't test... but now I am thinking I should have.

Anyway, my beta is tomorrow. I am going crazy here... so much anxiety, can't wait. Congratulations on you BFP!!


----------



## lioness168

Good luck tomorrow with your blood test Meli :hugs:. You can always test tomorrow morning, as I am pretty sure at about 15 days since trigger that if you get a pos, it will be a true pos. Up to you as to whether you want to know before the blood results. Either way it is a very nerve wracking time, good luck :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Good luck Meli, fingers crossed you get a BFP


----------



## Meli

thanks girls! beta was 87. So I am happy... although still not out of the woods yet. I did do a hpt before I went to the doctor and it was positive. Tomorrow I have another beta to see if it is doubling. kinda worried. uff...


----------

